# CPT help for Recurrent Inguinal Strangulated hernia repair w/orchiectomy



## jenp0913 (Oct 8, 2010)

I have chosen cpt 49521 with 54520, however, the notes state to use 49505/49507 with 54520; but those repair codes are for an initial hernia repair. Am I correct in using 49521 since the patient has had recurrent hernias for many years and is not reducible?

Any help would be appreciated,

Thank you


----------



## deborahcook4040 (Oct 13, 2010)

this is probably a bit late, but I hate it when no one answers my posts  

I agree with you, I'd use the correct CPT for the hernia and then the orchiectomy. The notes don't say you CAN'T use the code with any other code, and it's not an add-on code anyway, so it shouldn't require a specific "parent" code.


----------

